# Woo-Hoo!



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Not sure if this should've gone in Announcements instead of here, but I woke up to the sound of crying puppies this morning. We have 14 new Doberman puppies as of now! I hope she's finished because I don't know how she can take care of this many -


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

WoW that's a lot of puppies!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

tot13 said:


> Not sure if this should've gone in Announcements instead of here


Nope. This has nothing to to with updates to the board so it should go here.

Congrats to the new brood!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

tot13 said:


> Not sure if this should've gone in Announcements instead of here, but I woke up to the sound of crying puppies this morning. We have 14 new Doberman puppies as of now! I hope she's finished because I don't know how she can take care of this many -


congrats on the new litter, that's a lot of puppies, hope they are all healthy!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks - I'm on my way to the feed store (if you're "rural" you know what I mean, lol) to get puppy bottles and formula. I don't want her to shun any of them because there's so many so we'll start helping her now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do post pictures! We'd love to see those puppies (and their poor exhausted mom).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Papa!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Need puppy pics!! Please post soon! Video too!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks, everybody. They all seem to be doing good to this point. I did go and get the formula and bottles so we can help keep them fed. My camera battery was dead, but I've had it re-charging today. As soon as it's ready . . .

Oh yeah, I've never seen one myself, but it looks like we have three blue Doberman pups in the litter.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't know anything about dobermans, I thought they were ether all black or black and tan?

cute none the less.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking forward to pics! The litter our dog came from had 13 pups. They had to remove the mom from them as she was too physically exhausted to nurse them all. There was a lot of formula used!
Hope they all do well for you!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> I don't know anything about dobermans, I thought they were ether all black or black and tan?
> 
> cute none the less.


There's different ways of referring to their color schemes, but it's easier for me to describe them as black, red, or blue. Regardless of the parents' color, each litter is just a hodge-podge mixture of the different colors. Both of my adult dogs are red, which is sometimes called rust and brown (tan).

Here's a quick pic. My wife won't let me get them all out and line them up - yet.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

is it safe to send one of those in a box for me  congrats

-BYH


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

awwww!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Puppies! Soooo cute! Lil' ity-bity Dobies with there tuckered out Moma! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are soooo cute!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a great picture, Tot. And poor mom - she looks totally worn out


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's a great picture, Tot. And poor mom - she looks totally worn out


Thanks, everyone! And Roxy, she is absolutely the best dog I've ever had. However, she's never been in a situation to see if she can live up to the Doberman's reputation, lol.

And yes, lol, my two guard-dog Doberman's sleep in kennels at night. Please don't tell the bad guys, lol.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Now you can be known as Unckie Tot13!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Aww so cute.
Poor Mommy......so tired.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I had to take some pics for a prospective buyer so I wanted to share a few with you. One in particular, because I had never actually seen a fawn Doberman until we had these pups. Also, of the 14, we lost a red female at 2 days and a red male at 9 days. Losing the male was tough because we had recognized there was a problem with him and spent a lot of time trying to help him make it - to no avail. Anyway, this is my granddaughter holding the fawn - which she thinks she's going to get to keep. It's going to be hard enough letting any of them go, but I really dread when someone wants her favorite.










And btw, not that anyone can really tell, but she's wearing one of our "Trail of Terror" t-shirts. She's decided that she's no longer too scared to work the Trail and this year she's excited because she thinks she's ready.










And no, that's not my hand. It's my wife's.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oh but the red nail polish would so suit you.

Cute! sad that one died, that's always tough. Hope the others are healthy, and hope your granddaughter is okay with someone giving her favorite a good home.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're beautiful, Tot. I know it will be tough to let them go, but hopefully they'll all find loving homes and you can take pride in seeing them well settled.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> oh but the red nail polish would so suit you.


Actually, I prefer black - but only in October, lol.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMGGgggggg..the PINK NOSE on the fawn one makes me wanna nibble it!! I love that coloration! I wonder why its not a standardized coloration??
Not to sound weird, but how many nipples does a dog have?? its not 14, Im sure.

I have two, and had only one "puppy" and I was WIPED.
I shoulda had my hubby go to the feed store.....LOL. Never thought of that. Buy some chimp milk or something. There are no more wet nurses...unless you are Celion Dion or something....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

FYI: WalMart sells really cheap bedpillows ($2)..that's what we use for our arthritic dog to lay on. Momma needs a big-azz pillow bed! LOL....is this her 1st litter??


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> FYI: WalMart sells really cheap bedpillows ($2)..that's what we use for our arthritic dog to lay on. Momma needs a big-azz pillow bed! LOL....is this her 1st litter??


Yes, this is her first litter. She doesn't like for them to feed from her now (they started soft food a week and a half ago), because they bite and scratch her competing for nipples. I'm not sure how many she has, but with 12 puppies left, someone always gets left out. I have to sit on the living room floor with her and pet her to get her to let them feed - just got through doing that.

The fawn, like the blue, is not really a standard Doberman color. The fawn is a dilution of the red and the blue is a dilution of the more-common black. I've been getting specific calls in reference to the fawns, so apparently they're more rare than I realized. They have the tan markings like all the others but it's not showing up well in my pics. It's been a long time since I've been around puppies, so maybe they're all like this, but this litter has either blue or lavender eyes, which I'm sure will change as they age.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

most mammals have blue eyes when their born, even humans, often times in humans their eye changes color really quickly so sometimes even parents don't see it. I'm not sure how long it lasts in dogs, in humans I think it can last as much as a month.


----------

